
League of Legends reads your browser tabs - quazar
https://www.reddit.com/r/leagueoflegends/comments/aayvu4/lol_reads_your_browser_tabs_is_this_a_gross/
======
Vrpe
This is normal behavior for anti cheat systems. It can also be used to see
whether or not the game (seperate executable from the client) is running. If I
were more optimistic, I would just say it might be some keyword finding
heuristic to add scrutinizing weight to anyone who triggers it, but I feel
like the pessimist in me is right.

It is yet another tool created with initial honest intentions that has slowly
been affected by the need for more and better quality data.

This is just my opinion, but I would not be surprised if most of these anti
cheat companies "double-dipped" and sold the data they collected to the
highest bidders.

